# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  how to fill in recessed shower base to floor height

## joelzo

OK so Im going to tile my bathroom floor over the old tiles.
My shower is recessed in the floor about 100mm deep roughly and I want to have it level with the whole floor when its newly tiled. 
Not sure how to go about building up the shower base to match the floor. 
Im going to end up having framless shower screen straight onto tiles without shower base

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> OK so Im going to tile my bathroom floor over the old tiles.
> My shower is recessed in the floor about 100mm deep roughly and I want to have it level with the whole floor when its newly tiled. 
> Not sure how to go about building up the shower base to match the floor. 
> Im going to end up having framless shower screen straight onto tiles without shower base

  You only need to work out the thickness or the shower tiles plus 4 mm for the glue. Do this around the outer edge of the shower then establish a 1 in 60 fall. 
Keep in mind this will be measured from the new bathroom floor tiles. 
You will also have to install a water-stop, a simple alloy angle around the outer line of shower tiles, this prevents water travelling along under the floor tiles. 
The screen should be located on top of the angle. 
If you are planning to not fit a door, you should extend the waterproofing over the floor outside the shower for 2.50 m or the next wall, whichever comes first. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## joelzo

thanks for your help. Ive searched this topic with many others in similar situations but still unsure exactly what mix to use in filling the void. 
also im now going to just put shower base in. still need to fill void though. 
how thick can i use a floor levelling mix?

----------


## Master Splinter

If it's going to be 100mm thick, just use normal concrete.   
HOWEVER - if you are going over existing tiles, use some bondcrete to get a bit of adhesion.  Personally, I'd take all the existing the tiles up then re-level and waterproof it.

----------


## Pulse

Frameless screens have a habit of leaking under the door, I'd be more inclined to fill in 75mm and leave a 25mm step or even smaller step, it will make it much more waterproof. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Brettus

Definately remove the existing tiles in the shower so the new shower base material has something to adhere to.  A messy job of chiseling up the old tiles will actually assist in providing a surface to key into. 
Just use a sand / cement mix of 3:1 or 4:1 ratio.  If you plan on staying in the house, its a good idea to use something like bondcrete or isolastic painted on the old surface before you put the new cement down. 
Whats happening with the wall tiles in the shower, are the being removed or what? 
Any shower screen should be fine, but if it 100% frameless you can expect some water to escape under the door.  Most frameless shower screens still have some form of chrome or stainless strip along the bottom anyway.

----------


## joelzo

Good idea about removing tiles even though im concreting over. Ill have to get in there and chisel out anyway to re rout the drain for the new base. 
Ive now decided ill put a shower base with semi frameless screen.  
Tiling the floor to the drain over a 1200 base with large ish tiles is a bit beyond me i think.  
As for wall tiles yes they're all coming off (most have already dropped off themself!) Ill re sheet the walls and then Im going with a glass splashback the whole span of the 2 walls. Should look really good  :2thumbsup:

----------

